# Patent: Fingerprint ID on Your Cameras and Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2018)

```
Here’s an interesting patent from Canon. This patent covers fingerprint ID on your cameras and lenses that can control custom functions such as IS, AF and likely anything else you can think of. It also offers the ability to customize the camera and/or lens for multiple users as well as offering a complete lockout of the gear.</p>
<p>Below is a flowchart showing how it works.</p>

<p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-33268" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/patentfinger2-728x593.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="593" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/patentfinger2.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/patentfinger2-706x575.jpg 706w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/patentfinger2-225x183.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/patentfinger2-610x497.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>
<p>You can <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180012061">see the patent at the USPTO web site</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## unfocused (Jan 29, 2018)

It better work better than iPhone finger print ID.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2018)

It’s a camera, for goodness sake – FaceID, Canon. C’mon...innovate!


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 29, 2018)

it's all about identifying who took - or might be about - to take "unwanted photographs". At least the "function" can be can shut-down with a strip of gaffer tape ... or at worst a strip of clean tape with somebody's finger print.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jan 29, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> It's all about identifying who took - or might be about - to take "unwanted photographs". At least the "function" can be shut-down with a strip of gaffer tape ... or at worst a strip of clean tape with somebody's finger print.


+1. We don't need a "function" like this. Even GPS should be removed from all cameras and phones. Canon should work hard on a sensor that is able to decrease diffraction and has better noise performance instead of stupid things like this.


----------



## Talys (Jan 29, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> It’s a camera, for goodness sake – FaceID, Canon. C’mon...innovate!



No, no... super high resolution iris scan as you put your eye to the viewfinder 

Unlock your phone!

It would be cool if it could be rolled into anti-theft. Lens won't AF or AE if it's not unlocked; camera won't take pictures.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 29, 2018)

unfocused said:


> It better work better than iPhone finger print ID.


I’ve had the 5s and 7, while the 5s fingerprint recognition was a bit fussy (first generation) I find the 7´s to be rock solid. It’s just works-it’s reliable, and super fast. Fast enough that if I just want to get to the camera from lock screen I need to wake it up with the power button or a different finger. With my thumb it turns on and unlocks all in an instant. I’ve not really had an issue to be able to say it needs improvement asides from being fussy with water like every other touch screen I’ve ever tried.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 29, 2018)

SkynetTX said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > It's all about identifying who took - or might be about - to take "unwanted photographs". At least the "function" can be shut-down with a strip of gaffer tape ... or at worst a strip of clean tape with somebody's finger print.
> ...



A sensor to decrease diffraction. Please explain this to me..?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2018)

Always remember to lock your rental lenses before sending them back to Roger


----------



## photogdan (Jan 29, 2018)

Way to go! Give the people what they want. Who needs IBIS or Nikon level dynamic range across the entire lineup. This is much, much more useful.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 29, 2018)

I'd love to be the first person to explain to an art director that my camera is locked and I can't take photos since it's attached to my assistant's fingerprint, who isn't on set.

Yea, poor Roger & LR folks, they'd need a magic reset'er for use because you know that a firmware reset to defaults is done on every return.


----------



## photogdan (Jan 29, 2018)

Halfrack said:


> I'd love to be the first person to explain to an art director that my camera is locked and I can't take photos since it's attached to my assistant's fingerprint, who isn't on set.
> 
> Yea, poor Roger & LR folks, they'd need a magic reset'er for use because you know that a firmware reset to defaults is done on every return.



That's where the innovation kicks in... After you brick your gear, you will be able to use an online "un-bricker" which will be neatly placed behind a toll booth. Cha-Ching!! Roger will of course enjoy a volume discount.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jan 29, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> A sensor to decrease diffraction. Please explain this to me..?


Diffraction depends on aperture and the pixel size of the sensor. The smaller the pixel size the smaller the DLA (Diffraction Limited Aperture). It is about f/9 on an APS-C camera with an 18 MP sensor and about f/14 on a FF camera with a 24 MP sensor. Probably the DLA could be increased to f/13 and f/22 if the sensor has some larger pixels at the center area and some smallers near the edge. I don't know if this can be done, just thinking about it.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 29, 2018)

SkynetTX said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > A sensor to decrease diffraction. Please explain this to me..?
> ...



Is it not the case that, while diffraction is more apparent at a pixel level at a given aperture with higher resolution sensors, for the same size sensor output to the same size (printed or on screen, i.e. NOT viewed at 100% magnification), it affects the image to the same degree? Which is to say, that although the DLA for the 5Ds is lower, it does not affect the image any more than it does on a 1Dx?

As for variable pixel size, wouldn't that mean subjects in the centre were less megnified than at the edges, causing weird distortion?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2018)

A solution in search of a problem...... no thanks!

Just because you can do something, does not mean that you should do it.....


----------



## brad-man (Jan 29, 2018)

What a silly idea. Besides, I don't want any tipless gloves...


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m pretty sure that half the people making negative comments right now have said that they desperately wanted this feature in the past.

Why anyone (other than Roger) is looking at this negatively is completely beyond logic.

Remember when The Camera Store had a bunch of stuff stolen a few weeks ago?
Sure, the thief was caught, but the store wouldn’t have been a target in the first place if this system had been in place on the target cameras.

Same goes for you.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2018)

Cut your finger, and no more camera?

How well does it work in bright sunlight or in the dark?

“Honey, can I borrow your camera?”

“Can you take my picture?”

And not to forget how when the thief stole your 1DX3 and 600F4DO, they also cut off a finger so they could reprogram it.......


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Cut your finger, and no more camera?
> 
> How well does it work in bright sunlight or in the dark?
> 
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Jan 30, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Fingerprint readers are a well developed technology and work in light and dark over a wide range of temperatures...



You must not own an iPhone. 



9VIII said:


> I’m pretty sure that half the people making negative comments right now have said that they desperately wanted this feature in the past.
> 
> Why anyone (other than Roger) is looking at this negatively is completely beyond logic.



In theory I would like the feature, but having lived with the reality of this on my iPhone for several months I have no confidence in the technology. In order to use this feature, both my wife and I had to re-scan our fingerprints almost every time we used it. We've given up and now just use the code routinely. 

The problem may be that this technology is designed by and tested on twenty-somethings. As you age, your fingerprints become less prominent and I suspect that may be a problem. In addition, if you live in a cold climate and develop any type of weather-related dry skin, it fubars the reader as well. 

Some ideas sound great, but just don't work in practice. That is our experience with fingerprint technology.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 30, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Fingerprint readers are a well developed technology and work in light and dark over a wide range of temperatures...
> ...



HA! Exactly!

I cut my finger, it did not work......

does not work when my hands are dirty.....

does not work in dim light......

does not work when you get out of the bathtub....

I turned it off..... If Apple can't make it reliable, I doubt that Canon can.

BTW, profession equipment has to work EVERY time.... working most of the time jusat does not cut it, and working only some of the time is garbage.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 30, 2018)

My pixel 2 has been surprisingly responsive. Not often does it not scan on first try and is incredibly quick. Far far better than my Samsung note edge I had previously.


----------



## dsut4392 (Jan 30, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > It better work better than iPhone finger print ID.
> ...



"60% of the time, it works every time"

But if my hands have been wet for more than a brief period (swimming, kayaking, washing the dishes) or have been doing anything that involves gripping something abrasive (gardening, woodworking, building, rock climbing), it doesn't work at all.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 30, 2018)

It’s not like they’re putting this on the shutter button.

I’m sure the fingerprint reader will never be mandatory, but everyone will appreciate having the option of at least locking their camera momentarily.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 30, 2018)

waste of time, money, resources ... on Canon's part and on (most) buyer's part as well. 

to add a "anti-theft, lock camera" feature would only require a single menu entry in firmware for a user code. Objective accomplished.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Fingerprint readers are a well developed technology and work in light and dark over a wide range of temperatures...
> ...



My experience is quite different. I've had my iPhone 6 for over 3 years, recorded 4 fingerprints the day I got it, have never reprogrammed them, and can reliably unlock the phone with thumb or index finger of either hand. Sure, with wet hands or gloves, it fails. Duh. But otherwise, it just works. Even just now, with a little donut glaze on my thumb.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> waste of time, money, resources ... on Canon's part and on (most) buyer's part as well.
> 
> to add a "anti-theft, lock camera" feature would only require a single menu entry in firmware for a user code. Objective accomplished.



Lots of assumptions there. I seem to recall camera bodies being hardened as well. As far as R&D, its generally more wide ranging than production, and should be encouraged to be that way. Just limiting R&D to existing technology is a sure fire way to fail.

I don't expect to see hardening of conventional cameras in my future, but for surveillance and medical, it might be part of a system approach.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Fingerprint readers are a well developed technology and work in light and dark over a wide range of temperatures...
> ...



Actually, I do, as well as fingerprint readers of various types for computers.


----------



## Karlbug (Jan 30, 2018)

The customization per-user seems intriguing to me. Often when on a trip I'm sharing the camera with my girlfriend and while I usually shoot in Manual with 1-point AF, she favours Av and face detection. It would be great if the camera automatically switched the profiles when each of use took the camera in hands.

Btw I'm having few to none problems with TouchID on my iPhone. Only once in a loong time it doesn't work so I clean it with a sleeve and it's good to go. And I've got the 1st gen sensor (iPhone SE)...


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 30, 2018)

No way do I want this. I doubt thieves would even know this feature exists. How many cameras does a thief steal to know this feature is there? I assume that is the function of such a feature; to discourage theft. After the camera is stolen, what do I care if it works or not?


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 11, 2018)

dsut4392 said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



When I say it’s fussy in water, i mean my phone is dripping because I’m in the pouring rain- not I was around water for a while . 
I work in construction and my fingers are dusty, dirty, sweaty, cut, scraped, bruised, -20° cold, +40° hot, pitch black, and direct sunlight. fingerprint thingy works all the time. Just not in pouring rain. That’s probably less than 1% of the time I use my phone.


----------



## dsut4392 (Feb 14, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> dsut4392 said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



Wish I could say the same. Maybe I'll try registering a few additional prints, "sweaty thumb", "dusty thumb" and "prints all worn off climbing thumb"


----------

